# Pelkotia Vittata



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is a video of my Pelkotia... really afraid of everything but... still one of the best fishes i had in my life.






lives in the shadow and eats spirulin algae and woods (only ADA ones so... i'll be poor in some days)


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

That's a pretty sweet looking fish.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a gorgeous looking pleco!!


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Awesome plec, love the lyretail.


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll move it soon from the 600lt tank where i keep my manueli and i'll dedicate a new 100lt only for him and some christal red. The setup will be made only by ada woods full of java moss and sand, lights only an hydor led. easy but he'll like it for sure


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Really nice pleco!!

Its not vittata though

Looks like L204


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Really nice pleco! Pretty cool that your going to be putting him in his own tank, My buddies uncle breeds some breed of plecos (I cant remember what ones) but all his tanks are full of plecos I guess. He doesnt own anything but haha


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> Really nice pleco!!
> 
> Its not vittata though
> 
> Looks like L204


I agree


----------

